# Crypt x timahensis spathe



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant is also grown in an emersed blackwater set up. They did not do well until I moved them to a pH of 4.5 to 5.5. Now the little plants are doing quite well.
It seems there will now be more flowers in the near future.

Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

It is very interesting that there are hundreds of views of these x timahensis flower photos but no responses, such as questions or comments.
These photos are posted to give hobbyists a point to start conversing on crypt culture.
So, with that in mind, are there any questions about x timahensis culture?

Or, are there any other questions or concerns about Crypts?

Bill


----------

